# to be good at + verb



## AmethystSW

Me gustaría saber cómo se dicen frases como "I'm good at doing something" y "He's good at that".  Creo que la segunda podría ser "Es bueno con eso", pero no estoy segura.  ¿Podría ser la primera frase "soy buena a hacer algo"?  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cecivit

Significa 'ser bueno en algo' o 'ser bueno haciendo algo'.


----------



## AmethystSW

Muchas gracias ( :


----------



## volky

Yo diría soy buen@ en .......

Ej.  Soy buena en la cocina.


----------



## Cecivit

AmethystSW said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias ( :


De nada!!


----------



## hikesterson

Entonces, para decir "I'm good at playing basketball," Se diría, "Soy bueno en jugar el basket"?

He eschudo varias veces en Sudamerica este frase Ser bueno + para + verbo.
Ej: "Él es bueno para trabajar." = He's good at working/He's a good worker.


----------



## volky

The correct translation is: 
Soy bueno jugando baloncesto.

Él es bueno en su trabajo. (He is good at his work)
Él es un buen trabajador. (He is a good worker)


----------



## Moritzchen

Soy bueno para el basketball or soy bueno para jugar basketball también estaría bien.


----------



## AmethystSW

¡Gracias a todos de nuevo!


----------



## volky

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Soy bueno para el basketball or soy bueno para jugar basketball también estaría bien.


 
Yo usaría baloncesto, que es la traducción correcta de basketball en español.  

Es mejor evitar usar palabras en inglés, a menos que no tengan traducción o que sean nombres propios.


----------



## Moritzchen

De acuerdo volky, pero yo preferiría que me entendieran.


----------



## volky

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> De acuerdo volky, pero yo preferiría que me entendieran.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, si fuera una conversación informal, pero si estás escribiendo algo más formal como un trabajo escolar, o una carta, créeme que causas mejor impresión usando correctamente el idioma y de paso educas a los que la leen.


----------



## javierserrano

Se es bueno *para* algo o se es bueno *haciendo* algo.

No es correcto decir que se es bueno *en* algo

Volky, si dices...
_El es bueno en su trabajo_ el sentido cambia 

pues lo que yo entendería es que afuera de su trabajo es malo

Es decir, es buena persona en su trabajo y mala persona en los otros aspectos de su vida.

Es preferible decir _que El es buen trabajador.  _


----------



## volky

Fíjate que eso depende, yo puedo ser un buen trabajador, pero en mi trabajo actual puedo no ser tan bueno porque no me guste lo que hago.

si alguien te pregunta ¿cómo es Juan con las computadoras?

Se considera aceptable o correcto contestar: 

Juan es bueno en las computadoras. 

Eso no implica que estés catalogándolo de malo en otras áreas, solo estás afirmando que él domina o sabe manejar las computadoras.

Mi opinión muy personal: Las oraciones son claras y no deberíamos leer en ellas lo que no dicen.


----------



## javierserrano

Disculpa, Volky no es mi interés reñir contigo. 

Si tu pregunta es: ¿Cómo es Juan con las computadoras?
No te parece que lo más apropiado es responder: El es bueno *con* las computadoras no *en* las computadoras

Estoy de acuerdo. Ello no quiere decir que sea malo en otras actividades. 

Mi oración anterior era clara y "no deberíamos leer en ellas lo que no dicen".


----------



## volky

De ninguna manera lo tomo como riña. Al contrario, lo que encuentro interesante de estos foros es conocer como un mismo idioma es utilizado e interpretado por las distintos países aquí representados.

Todo comentario, crítica constructiva y corrección es bien recibida siempre y cuando se haga en un marco de respeto, el cual está presente en nuestro hilo.

Bienvenidos los comentarios inteligentes.


----------



## aurilla

hikesterson said:
			
		

> Entonces, para decir "I'm good at playing basketball," Se diría, "Soy bueno en jugar el basket"?
> 
> He eschudo varias veces en Sudamerica este frase Ser bueno + para + verbo.
> Ej: "Él es bueno para trabajar." = He's good at working/He's a good worker.


 
Sugiero: "Yo soy bueno jugando basketball".


----------



## volky

La palabra *basketball* tiene una traducción correcta al español y es *baloncesto*.


----------



## natasha2000

Yo siempre he entiendido "I am good at...." como "Me va bien....."

He is good at basketball.
Le va bien el baloncesto.

Le va bien jugar el baloncesto....

¿Tiene el mismo significado como "soy bueno en..." o no?

PD: De acuerdo con Volky respecto al baloncesto... (Me encanta el perrito ese, Volky)


----------



## aleCcowaN

volky said:
			
		

> La palabra *basketball* tiene una traducción correcta al español y es *baloncesto*.


Yo diría, como casi todos los argentinos, educados mucho o poco, "ser bueno jugando al basket(o básquet)". *Existe* una palabra en el DRAE para "basketball" que es "baloncesto". 

Como en la Argentina se practica desde 1900 (mi propia madre competía en épocas de la Segunda Guerra en el basket femenino amateur), ya la palabra basket estaba bien afirmada y establecida para cuando en 1947 la Real Academia (de la Lengua) la incluyó en su diccionario de ese año (es muy interesante leer el prólogo de esa edición para darse una idea del contexto histórico local).

Lamentablemente, para entonces las ligas amateur ya hacía años que habían gastado sus pocos dinerillos en hacer carteles y camisetas, y era un poco tarde como para injertar palabras de diseño provenientes de un país atrapado en un acre nacionalismo que había en ese entonces limitado por ley la exhibición de películas argentinas porque "les alteraba el buen idioma" (pese a que se usaba en ellas el tú, en lugar del vos, y muchas otras cosas más, por respeto e interés en los mercados internacionales), amén de ataques a las ventas por parte de la industria del libro de Buenos Aires en beneficio de la barcelonesa.

Por lo que aquí se dice y seguirá diciendo "basket" o "básquet" (no nos hace falta ponernos de acuerdo en cuál de las dos). De la misma manera hace pocos días en otro hilo se planteó el tema de "desfasaje" y se corrigió (por suerte con menos vehemencia) a "desfase". Lo lamento, la palabra "desfase" se incluyó en la edición del DRAE de 1970, y si aquí hubiésemos esperado al diccionario hubiéramos estado sin luz eléctrica por 85 años. Para 1970 y pasadas tres generaciones "desfasaje" era una palabra perfectamente establecida, incluso con sus sentidos figurados.

Aquí las sugerencia de la RAE para lograr la convergencia de la lengua son siempre apreciadas, las prepotencias de los "conversos" no.


----------



## pepita perez

Volviendo a la expresión "TO BE GOOD AT", una traducción que me parece bastante buena sería "DARSELE BIEN" 
-Se me (te/le/nos/os/les) da muy bien el tenis. (para evitar polémicas he elegido un deporte mas neutro)


----------



## Moritzchen

Volky, considerando tu posición, yo te diría que te dirijas a los miles de millones de habla española que están siguiendo el mundial por tv y les expliques que, contrariamente a lo que todos ellos suponen, están viendo partidos de balonpié.


----------



## natasha2000

¿Por qué tengo la impresión que algunos se ponen muy prepotentes y arogantes sin razón alguna?


----------



## COLsass

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Lo lamento, la palabra "desfase" se incluyó en la edición del DRAE de 1970, y si aquí hubiésemos esperado al diccionario hubiéramos estado sin luz eléctrica por 85 años. Para 1970 y pasadas tres generaciones "desfasaje" era una palabra perfectamente establecida, incluso con sus sentidos figurados.


 
Casi se alborotó el cáos y ni me di cuenta! Además por culpa mía! 

Llevo un año preguntándome porque no hay un diccionario tan famoso y reconocido como el Oxford English Dictionary en español que describa las palabras y sus usos como son, sin realizar tantas omisiones a los usos prohibidos, que además contrarian a la evolución lingüística. Siempre recurro a Merriam Webster para averiguarme como "debe usarse" una palabra y al OED para averiguarme como se usa diariamente. O me equivoco? Hay un diccionario descriptivo de prestigio?


----------



## volky

*Me reafirmo:*

Todo comentario, crítica constructiva y corrección es bien recibida siempre y cuando se haga en un marco de *respeto. *
Bienvenidos los comentarios inteligentes.

Nuestro idioma es rico en todas sus variantes.  No tenemos que sentirnos prepotentes y mucho menos ofendernos porque en un lugar se hable distinto a como uno esté acostumbrado.

En Puerto Rico llamamos las cosas de una forma, y eso es lo que quiero compartir con ustedes. Definitivamente que al basket le llamamos baloncesto, al football, le llamamos balonpié, si es "soccer" o lo llamamos futbol americano si es el que practican en los E.U. (Con casco y todo el equipo protector), al volleyball le llamamos volibol, y así por el estilo.  

Gracias a todos los que, inteligentemente, han compartido la forma en que dicen basket/baloncesto/basketball en sus respectivos países.  

Por lo demás, que la pasen bien.


----------



## Dragoman88

volky said:


> Fíjate que eso depende, yo puedo ser un buen trabajador, pero en mi trabajo actual puedo no ser tan bueno porque no me guste lo que hago.
> 
> si alguien te pregunta ¿cómo es Juan con las computadoras?
> 
> Se considera aceptable o correcto contestar:
> 
> Juan es bueno en las computadoras.
> 
> Eso no implica que estés catalogándolo de malo en otras áreas, solo estás afirmando que él domina o sabe manejar las computadoras.
> 
> Mi opinión muy personal: Las oraciones son claras y no deberíamos leer en ellas lo que no dicen.


 "Juan es bueno con las computadoras" es una muestra de mal español y da la idea de que las acaricia y las mima como San Francisco de Asís a los animales. en este caso la traducción sería: "Juan es hábil en el manejo de las computadoras" o "A Juan se le da muy bien el manejo de las computadoras".


----------



## Dragoman88

pepita perez said:


> Volviendo a la expresión "TO BE GOOD AT", una traducción que me parece bastante buena sería "DARSELE BIEN"
> -Se me (te/le/nos/os/les) da muy bien el tenis. (para evitar polémicas he elegido un deporte mas neutro)


Dársele bien algo a alguien, tener disposición para, tener facilidad para.


----------

